# Berlin Sound Design Competition



## Leandro Gardini (Jul 21, 2018)

After the amazing film scoring competition now it’s time for sound design.
I really enjoyed the film competition and if the keep the same quality movies, sound design competition will be inspiring.

Worth checking:
https://www.bifsc.org/berlin-sound-design-competition


----------

